# Raum und Spiegel



## Andrusch (2. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein kleiner Newbie, was Photoshop angeht, erkenne aber - seit ich mich seit ein paar tagen intensiv damit auseinandersetze - die großertigen Möglichkeiten, auch, wenn es an manchen Stellen noch hapert. 

Ich habe folgende Grafik gemacht: 







Hier möchte ich noch folgendes tun und benötige dabei eure Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks:

- eine räumliche Darstellung (etwas 3D) nach hinten weggehend
- die Schrift sollte auch nach hinten weggehen (entweder größer werdend bzw wenigstens lesbar sein), aber im Eisformat bleiben
- die Kamera soll sich auch leicht spiegeln

Ich arbeite mit PS 7.0.

Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Banner keine (Schleich-)Werbung zu einer unfertigen Seite ist und dieses Forum dazu missbraucht wird. Es handelt sich wirklich um diese Grafik und mein Anliegen. 

Ansonsten bedanke ich mich rechtherzlich für eure Hilfe.


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (2. März 2004)

*Text*

Aktiviere den Text und klick auf "Verkrümmter Text erstellen"! 
Und wegen der Kamera: Dubliziere die Ebene und reduziere die Transparenz...kannst dann auch noch die Ebene seperat einstellen (Ebene spiegeln, Wickel etc. --> Bearbeiten --> Transformieren)!


----------



## mortimer (2. März 2004)

Hm .
Dir ist schon klar, dass die Lesbarkeit eines Textes auch ein Kriterium ist ?
Für meinen Geschmack bist Du bereits jetzt drauf und dran, den schmalen Font mit Effekten zu erschlagen. Willst Du da wirklich noch was draufpacken ?

Eine Spiegelung wäre ja ein hübscher Effekt - aber seitlich und nach hinten wird sie ein wenig befremdlich wirken. VOR der Kamera sieht es sicherlich gut aus ; aber da hast Du ja keinen Platz ...

Bin neugierig, wie das ausgeht .

Gruß,

mortimer


----------



## Andrusch (2. März 2004)

@PicNetTrox
erstmal danke. werde es gleich ausprobieren. 

@mortimer
ebenfalls danke. wie gesagt, ich bin neu und probiere aus. muss ja nicht immer alles online gehen


----------



## mortimer (2. März 2004)

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht !

Na dann : Auf sie mit Gebrüll 

mortimer


----------

